# SAS Chat



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you use the chat on this site? I have logged into it a few times and I didn't see anything too enthralling--maybe it was the time of day...


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, I use it from time to time. It's not too bad.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

No, I'm too afraid of chat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go in there to take action.

Actually, it is not that bad in there. If it is, contact a mod - we'll take care of it.
The evenings (USA time) are very busy. I have seen 25 people in one room, and more in the other.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've only been in there once a twice, and only for a few minutes. Chat rooms just aren't my kind of thing. I don't like real-time group interaction online any more than I like it in real life.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The conversations I've seen are not exactly my type of thing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I live there.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I used to but not really anymore. The times I've been in recently, it's full of people I don't know and the conversation moves too fast for me.



Perfectionist said:


> The conversations I've seen are not exactly my type of thing.


Yeah, that too.


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

I use chat way more than I use forums... If I have time to consider what I'm saying, I don't say it  So chat is good.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

No, I'm not into communicating in real-time.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I tried it some a year ago when I joined. It wasn't for me.
Conversations were going too fast and weren't really my thing either.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

I went in there a couple of times. I just tried again now but there doesnt seem to be much going on in there.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I tried it once, but there were only a few people in the room and I didn't know what to say. Anyway I feel like I wouldn't fit in for some reason, so I haven't tried again.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Its like my second home


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I used to go in there quite a bit. I liked most of the regulars, but for a while the chat room got overrun with annoying perverts who kept making the same stupid sex jokes and innuendos over and over while people were trying to have normal conversations. Plus, I don't really talk much unless there's someone I kind of know in there. Otherwise I just sit back and let everyone else talk.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes I use it, not hardly as much as I used to. I've met some great people since going in chat almost a year ago and have managed to keep in contact with most of them even though they barely use the site anymore. I don't really know many people in there now I only go in when I'm kinda bored.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Nope never used it, I'm afraid of pedophiles/perverts.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

crsohr said:


> Nope never used it, I'm afraid of pedophiles/perverts.


Is that you mum?

Jk...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No, I don't do SAS chat. I'm not interested in group chatting...seems too chaotic and nerve-racking to wait my turn or whatever...and I prefer people I already kinda know. I'm fine with one-on-one chat, though.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

once in a while


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

No. I am trying to stop spending too much time on this board because it feels like a crutch. Using chat would only make me want to come on here more often.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> No, I don't do SAS chat. I'm not interested in group chatting...seems too chaotic and nerve-racking to wait my turn or whatever...and I prefer people I already kinda know. I'm fine with one-on-one chat, though.


You can one-on-one chat in there too. Never did it myself though. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I used to go in occasionally, now if I do I log out pretty quickly. It moves pretty fast if it's busy, so it's hard to keep up with conversation and to have any that isn't the main topic at the time. Often I'll be sitting beside someone who is on SAS chat on their laptop and it can be a bit trollish at times, I think I'd be a buzzkill there because I wouldn't be able to always joke around and agree with some stuff and I'd be tempted to say something about or challenge any racist/sexist/homophobic (etc) comments that may come up.



Perfectionist said:


> The conversations I've seen are not exactly my type of thing.


So yea, this basically.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

How good it is depends on who happens to be online, and what the content of the chat is. Sometimes ya get lucky. The vast majority of times, you don't.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

crsohr said:


> Nope never used it, I'm afraid of *pedophiles*/perverts.


As a 21 year old male?


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought maybe I should give Chat a try today...
My very first time using it...
...
And someone comes on to me. 
(I think)

I don't think I'll be going there anymore.
I'm sorry, but I get really shy when people come on to me like that... >_<


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Serene Sweetheart said:


> I thought maybe I should give Chat a try today...
> My very first time using it...
> ...
> And someone comes on to me.
> ...


Unfortunately this seems to happen a bit toi girls in there, some if the things I have heard regarding creepy pm's is quite disturbing, particularly when the people doing it seem so nice when chatting with everyone else. In surprised girls go in there at all sometimes lol.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been on this site for a few yrs, and gotten to know some good people from saschat. I do not frequent it much anymore, as i feel spending all day online socializing is a catch-22 for sa. An argument that it's practice wears thin when you spend all day and night there. Speaking generally, of course, Sas chat, either is 12 conversations at once ranging from flrting, immature talk, social anxiety discussion, trolling, or just general camraderie amongst those who have gotten to know each other. Its good for meeting new people from the site, but just try to filter out the people with ulterior motives to what they really desire from talking to you.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've only been on there three times. Never had any issues with anybody.

I'll have to make my 2011 visit on the chat soon...


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I've been in there a few times and most of the time I just don't get it. I try to keep an open mind about the conversations that go on in there but I normally wind up feeling way too old.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Annie K said:


> No, I'm too afraid of chat.


Same here =/


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I go in there the odd time. It's either really silent, but for the most part it can be the opposite where it moves at too quick a pace. And one thing that bothers me is that nobody in the Social Anxiety chat room seems to be talking about SA type stuff. It always turns into a general chat about the most random stuff.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ew gross I am in chat right now.

This thread sucked me in.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

^Get out while you still can!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Can't. Fonts so shiny. Emoticons so lively.

Can't.

Help me forum. Help.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No doubt, there is better stuff on TV right now.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

theres only a few cooliez in chat....most are boring


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks :roll :lol


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Thanks :roll :lol


not you bb


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

*Yes the place is pretty addictive finding ppl with similar problems and interest . I stopped going for a while and then another member ( N2BN ) lured me back in .*
*Cool because you can talk , and play and make jokes in there and be completly different from how you are in real life where I wouldn't speak to know one...*

*Thankx Need:mum*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to go in there everyday. But now I never go in there.


----------



## Shooting Star (Aug 5, 2010)

I used to but don't anymore. Haven't really been on this site much, tbh.

I might go in after though.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

I demand all of you return to chat that have stopped going. Naow.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Meh, I find the chat to be too much of a certain circle of friends talking where the newcomers aren't really welcomed too well besides a "hi" or whatnot.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

no I never have. maybe I will go check it out...


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

that was boring lol


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Meh, I find the chat to be too much of a certain circle of friends talking where the newcomers aren't really welcomed too well besides a "hi" or whatnot.


That doesn't sound appealing. I'll stick to my board lurking. :b


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

if anyone's interested in CBT/ dr richards group therapy i'm setting up an online group

it will meet in a chat room and eventually we will do audio/video chat with cognitive behavioral therapy

if you want to join you have to be committed to several hours a week as well as doing home work on your own... it's up to you it's your life ;-)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-group-over-video-chatroom-114272/index2.html


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

AlekParker said:


> if anyone's interested in CBT/ dr richards group therapy i'm setting up an online group
> 
> it will meet in a chat room and eventually we will do audio/video chat with cognitive behavioral therapy
> 
> ...


I'd be interested


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I like the chat sometimes. When its not too crowded you can have *gasp* ACTUAL conversations with people!


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

i remember going on there when i was super drunk, after i had drank half a bottle of captain morgan by meself and was feeling chatty


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

The SAS chatroom will always hold a special place in my heart :teeth since that is where I met my husband more than 7 yrs ago . First night in the chatroom too.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm afraid to.. I tried it once, just to see what it was about.. And all of a sudden, right when I entered someone greeted me, and I freaked out and exited D:


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^Super marshy I've done that too lol.

When I first joined here I was there a few times... but I barely chatted because I was to shy.
The rare times I go on there now... I'm to shy to chat with anyone. So not much has changed in almost two years D:

+ everyone seems to already know each other so it makes it hard to join the conversation.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I use it sometimes, theres too many immature males in there talking about sex and boobs all the time, I get enough of that from the 13 year olds on Xbox.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm on and off with it. I usually get turned off by negativity and the occasional troll that stops by.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Chat is full of trolls and spammers. Oh, just like this forum!

Actually, I've only been there a couple times in the past.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm fast becoming a regular. :um


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope. I logged into it once, freaked out because everything was going so fast, and left.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

heyJude said:


> Nope. I logged into it once, freaked out because everything was going so fast, and left.


Chat rooms can smell fear.


----------



## astrophysics (Feb 5, 2011)

wuts a chat room?


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Chat? Ew. Never :no


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Its the greatest place on earth. I breathe eat, sleep chat.


----------



## Zukiman (Feb 21, 2011)

Some good people in there but mostly trolls. I'm new here though so I really can't say. But I'm sure I'm right.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I just dropped by for my second time. First time I left the second the window loaded. This time I actually stayed for a few minutes. It's pretty neat. I'll go back and check it out again soon!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I see a lot of names on there i've never seen in the forums.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> I just dropped by for my second time. First time I left the second the window loaded. This time I actually stayed for a few minutes. It's pretty neat. I'll go back and check it out again soon!





Jcgrey said:


> I see a lot of names on there i've never seen in the forums.


:squeeze ! You did great  Most people don't go on forums that are on chat I noticed.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I always go in in the middle of a conversation (damn you guys talk fast) and feel like a misfit. So I say random stuff then leave. Time wasted.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I always go in in the middle of a conversation (damn you guys talk fast) and feel like a misfit. So I say random stuff then leave. Time wasted.


:stu Drew was planning on adding on anther chat room to make it more spacy so that users could talk without it going so fast ...:stu idk what happened to that plan.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> :squeeze ! You did great  Most people don't go on forums that are on chat I noticed.


:blush He he. Thank you. When people started to say hi, I was like... um um um crap! and then the PM I think my heart stopped for a couple seconds. lol...BUT, it does look like fun.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> :blush He he. Thank you. When people started to say hi, I was like... um um um crap! and then the PM I think my heart stopped for a couple seconds. lol...BUT, it does look like fun.


:hide sorry about that - I try to help new users , sometimes it helps a one on one pm and they don't have as much anxiety .


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Arrested Development said:


> :blank


He knows what it is - he too is in chat a lot now!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, I just went in there... and man it was a BLAST.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

I use it now and then


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I thought I had posted on this thread like 3 times, but apparently I haven't.

But anyway, the most I do on chat is step in, lurk for a few seconds, and then leave before I have a heart attack.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Chat is a horrible place with horrible people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Chat is a horrible place with horrible people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Then why do you find yourself going everynite ?:b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> Then why do you find yourself going everynite ?:b


need2learnsarcasm


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> :hide sorry about that - I try to help new users , sometimes it helps a one on one pm and they don't have as much anxiety .


No it's ok! You took my attention off of the fast pased randomness to something familiar, and to something that I knew how to talk about right away, and could relate to. Was good. Whoa, why does that sound weird after re reading? i'm sure it's just me. but is it? jeez! anxiety sucks sometimes. I keep re reading what I typed over and over again.

Ok i'm just going to hip post before I delete and back out ahhhhh!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Chat Alert is at Bert right now. Behave yourselves in the chat room.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> The Chat Alert is at Bert right now. Behave yourselves in the chat room.


I love you all!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> The Chat Alert is at Bert right now. Behave yourselves in the chat room.


:hide .... I did not do it! I have no idea what ya talking about! :b


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> The Chat Alert is at Bert right now. Behave yourselves in the chat room.


Wait, is Bert bad? I thoughht Bert meant the threat level was pretty low


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bert is medium - level 3 out of five: he just means I have to keep an eye out for occasional chat problems. It was briefly at Cookie Monster (rare level 2) but a couple of disturbances came up and I couldn't leave it there. 

We won't be smoking fatties with Oscar for a while .


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice sesame street references.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> But anyway, the most I do on chat is step in, lurk for a few seconds, and then leave before I have a heart attack.


Same. Makes me nervous if I can't act like a troll/harass people.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

I not only use sas chat, I abuse it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i sometimes go in there when I'm drunk. otherwise I am sober and feel like I'm surrounded by drunk and/or smart people. you are a fast and rowdy lot to a bear of simple brain, speaking of things i know not. :huh


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

I am a big fan of chat i enjoy talking to other sa types as most scots are loud outgoing friendly people i often feel like a stranger in a strange land in my own town being a shy reserved chap that i am.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive tried it a few times but I get to paranoid that people are expecting me to talk so I just lurk for a minute then leave :hide


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I visit occasionally for the sole purpose of verbally abusing other members.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

SAS chat is where nice people go to die.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been in here a few times but generally no I don't use the sas chatroom.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yup, took me a while to get used to the idea, but I started going in there regularly for a while. I'm not there as much anymore, but I like many of the people who enter chat. I agree there is a lot of sex talk haha. "sigh" But usually the conversation changes from this to that and it's fine.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I pop in from time to time and leave immediately. If someone says hi I'll usually say hi back before doing so.

Down with the chat! Talk in the random thought thread instead!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> I visit occasionally for the sole purpose of verbally abusing other members.


 Oh you do not! :b



StevenGlansberg said:


> I pop in from time to time and leave immediately. If someone says hi I'll usually say hi back before doing so.
> 
> Down with the chat! Talk in the random thought thread instead!


That would be okay, except you only have so many posts you can make per day.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

we all love you


----------

